# Apex Ultra Isasmedjan Passaround



## jedy617

Inspired by Jamie (@thebradleycrew), I want to do my own passaround of some Apex Ultra, which is a newer steel many people have not used, and give back to the community a bit. I am going to copy/modify some rules:


Estimated value is $800, so if you break it please be prepared and able to buy it or fix it to same condition.
Each user is responsible for the packing and shipping to the next person.
I'd ask that each person who uses the knife check it very carefully for chips, damage, etc. - we need to address that type of thing head on.
The shipper is responsible for any loss, damage, or theft, so please insure it (I recommend pirateship which uses third party insurance that actually pays out).
I would like this to be shorter in nature. If you can keep it to 3-4 days before you pass it on that would be appreciated. 5 days max.
This is wrought clad. I do not mind a patina build up at all, but try not to let it rust guys 
You may sharpen it if you feel it needs it, but try a light strop first. I only ask you attempt to sharpen if you are confident in your abilities, and can sharpen without scratching the sh**t out of it LOL.
I'm limiting the pass around to 10 people depending on demand, USA only.
I hate to be that guy, but to join, I would like to know you are an active member of the community and not so new. I would say a minimum of a year old account, and at least 100 posts. This is not a hard and fast rule however, I will look case by case basis. If you don't fit those guidelines and want to be in, DM me. Please @ me if you would like to be on the list.

I would love a nice write up with impressions on how you like it before/after you pass it on!

Please note the handle installed is not stock, and is long and thin. I am probably gonna swap it out after the passaround but for now, you will have to #dealwithit



Now onto the specimen: this is 240x53:


Day of delivery with beige handle:








How we are sitting now:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JayS20

jedy617 said:


> You may sharpen it if you feel it needs it, but try a light strop first. I only ask you attempt to sharpen if you are confident in your abilities, and can sharpen without scratching the sh**t out of it LOL.


Would definitely advise to keep sharpening to a minimum, if only needed.
The Magnacut Sicard Passaround was the most what the **** moment for me.
After only 5 members some guys managed it to completely alter the knife, make it way too thick. With Magnacut especially you really have to try for that. This is not the first tme I see a PA knife getting handled like that in here.
Also took part in the Hardent PA and found the steel to be quite tame regarding patina and corrosion. With the third person the knives already started to rust!?

Generous offer @jedy617 
Jonas work can be quite nice


----------



## timebard

JayS20 said:


> Would definitely advise to keep sharpening to a minimum, if only needed.
> The Magnacut Sicard Passaround was the most what the **** moment for me.
> After only 5 members some guys managed it to completely alter the knife, make it way too thick. With Magnacut especially you really have to try for that. This is not the first tme I see a PA knife getting handled like that in here.
> Also took part in the Hardent PA and found the steel to be quite tame regarding patina and corrosion. With the third person the knives already started to rust!?
> 
> Generous offer @jedy617
> Jonas work can be quite nice


There's something about a fancy new steel that seems to have everyone breaking out a dozen rocks and going to town on it... Might be good to dictate that participants only do a brief touch up on high grit stones (say 3k and up) unless otherwise agreed.

Anyway, thanks for putting this on - definitely interested in trying another Isas! @jedy617


----------



## jedy617

timebard said:


> There's something about a fancy new steel that seems to have everyone breaking out a dozen rocks and going to town on it... Might be good to dictate that participants only do a brief touch up on high grit stones (say 3k and up) unless otherwise agreed.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for putting this on - definitely interested in trying another Isas! @jedy617


Yeah I don't want it to be butchered, but don't mind people giving it a light touch up.

You're first on the list.

Edited list:

1. @timebard
2. @Malcolm Johnson
3. @thebradleycrew 
4. @brimmergj
5.@Justinv
6. @mc2442
7. @Delat
8. @Dan-
9. @ch_br
10. @sansho
11. @kman94
12 @T85 
13. @ethompson


----------



## thebradleycrew

@jedy617 I'm in. Would love to try it. And I can promise I won't f*** it up.


----------



## jedy617

thebradleycrew said:


> @jedy617 I'm in. Would love to try it. And I can promise I won't f*** it up.


Haha sounds good, you're in!


----------



## jedy617

no one else wants to try out some apex ultra? Or you too scared of borking it?


----------



## ethompson

Tempted by the steel, scared I’ll be too weak to resist the temptation to polish lol

Very generous offer on your part!


----------



## jedy617

Experienced polishers are more than welcome to play around with the wrought. I was planning on testing on stones when it came back anyway


----------



## Dan-

I have to wonder what people are doing to need to do more than touch up after a week. Anyway, I’d not go below 2k and then only lightly. My usual is 2k/5k.


----------



## brimmergj

Hey @jedy617 I would love to be added to the list. Been looking forward to trying Jonas' work, as well as apex ultra. 
It's a great thing you're doing here.


----------



## jedy617

brimmergj said:


> Hey @jedy617 I would love to be added to the list. Been looking forward to trying Jonas' work, as well as apex ultra.
> It's a great thing you're doing here.


You're in! @Dan- and @ethompson too?


----------



## ethompson

Oh, twist my arm… sure, count me in


----------



## jedy617

ethompson said:


> Oh, twist my arm… sure, count me in


I'll put you last so you can be free to play around with the polish if you'd like, and that way maybe I can get it a bit cleaned up from what the rest of the goons do to my baby first 

Edit: (Would love you to play with the wrought on your stones but don't feel the need to polish if you don't want, good chance I also play with my jnats with it anyway at the end)


----------



## superworrier

timebard said:


> There's something about a fancy new steel that seems to have everyone breaking out a dozen rocks and going to town on it... Might be good to dictate that participants only do a brief touch up on high grit stones (say 3k and up) unless otherwise agreed.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for putting this on - definitely interested in trying another Isas! @jedy617


In that case it was agreed that sharpening is in scope but I do think even with that it was seriously thick. It was almost like someone chipped it then sharpened it to hide the evidence, because it felt like a lot more than 6 sharpenings when it got to me


----------



## mc2442

I would like to be included if possible.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jedy617

mc2442 said:


> I would like to be included if possible.
> Thanks,
> Matt


Sure, you're in. I think I will ship it soon and if more people want to join in, can add them along the way.

@superworrier any interest?


----------



## mc2442

Thank you! 

Feel free to replace me if needed. As a home cook I cannot offer the wealth of knowledge or comparison as many here would be able to that would benefit everyone.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Sure, you're in. I think I will ship it tomorrow and if more people want to join in, can add them along the way.
> 
> @superworrier any interest?


I own one of these haha.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> I own one of these haha.


Ok good to know. Who wanted to buy this off me, was it @blokey ? any interest to be on the passaround?


----------



## jedy617

mc2442 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Feel free to replace me if needed. As a home cook I cannot offer the wealth of knowledge or comparison as many here would be able to that would benefit everyone.


Nah I am a home cook as well and hell, even I find it hard to describe how something cuts or sharpens sometimes besides "good" or "bad" lol. We have plenty of spots on the list.


----------



## jedy617

4 more spots guys, get in now if you want to try some apex/swedish goodness


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Ok good to know. Who wanted to buy this off me, was it @blokey ? any interest to be on the passaround?


Haha, thanks, but I grabbed the birch and bevel knife from Jonas, should be here next week.


----------



## ch_br

Thank you for offering this for the community.

I'd love to be considered for this... It looks pretty fun.

However, would need to be placed number 8, or later, due to my schedule for the next 6 weeks.

Thanks,


----------



## mc2442

That brings up a good question....where is this starting? I am in SD so will be included in the beginning or the end I assume. Although, as long as it is CONUS, I guess it really does not matter.


----------



## jedy617

Illinois to Utah is gonna be the first leg


----------



## jedy617

ch_br said:


> Thank you for offering this for the community.
> 
> I'd love to be considered for this... It looks pretty fun.
> 
> However, would need to be placed number 8, or later, due to my schedule for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,


I'll throw you on towards the end


----------



## Delat

Would love to be in if there’s space @jedy617


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> Would love to be in if there’s space @jedy617


you got it


----------



## jedy617

The knife is on the way folks, enjoy.


----------



## Dan-

jedy617 said:


> You're in! @Dan- and @ethompson too?


Sure!


----------



## jedy617

Dan- said:


> Sure!


Ok adding you on


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I’m in Utah, and chance of getting in on this and being by @timebard? We could pass it off in person.


----------



## jedy617

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’m in Utah, and chance of getting in on this and being by @timebard? We could pass it off in person.


Sure, hope no one else minds but I can sneak you in the beginning.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> Sure, hope no one else minds but I can sneak you in the beginning.


If it really bugs someone I can go later


----------



## jedy617

Malcolm Johnson said:


> If it really bugs someone I can go later


Meh they get to try a free nice knife. Complaint department is closed for the time being


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> Meh they get to try a free nice knife. Complaint department is closed for the time being


I appreciate it. Looks like such a lovely knife. And I’ve been curious about Jonas’ work for quite some time. Stoked to try the steel and his work in general.


----------



## sansho

@jedy617, would you consider sneaking me in at the very end? i'm out of town over new years, but i'm guessing that won't matter.

i'll send you one of my knives to check out. maybe that markin dammy rex121? didn't get it yet, but probably will by then. also, i'm like 40min from you.


----------



## jedy617

sansho said:


> @jedy617, would you consider sneaking me in at the very end? i'm out of town over new years, but i'm guessing that won't matter.
> 
> i'll send you one of my knives to check out. maybe that markin dammy rex121? didn't get it yet, but probably will by then. also, i'm like 40min from you.


Yeah can def throw you on the list


----------



## kman94

Hey if there's still a spot, I'd love to be put into the mix!


----------



## timebard

Just as an FYI to everyone, the PA knife appears to currently be in USPS purgatory. Not a big surprise with holiday shipping madness ramping up but hopefully it resurfaces soon.


----------



## jedy617

kman94 said:


> Hey if there's still a spot, I'd love to be put into the mix!


Hey mate we're filled up to past the original 10 I wanted, and I hate to be that guy but you have a really new account without much posting activity which I also said in my initial post . A bit risky for me I hope you understand.

Edit: if you've done lots of deals with members on here and can send me proof I can consider it


----------



## kman94

jedy617 said:


> Hey mate we're filled up to past the original 10 I wanted, and I hate to be that guy but you have a really new account without much posting activity which I also said in my initial post . A bit risky for me I hope you understand.
> 
> Edit: if you've done lots of deals with members on here and can send me proof I can consider it


Hey I totally understand. I definitely have a newer account. I did just participate in the Living Steel pass around from @thebradleycrew which that knife was valued at $850. Hopefully he can vouch for me. 
I am also the owner of Northside Cutlery in Chicago if that helps at all too. If needed I do have a few things at the store that I would consider in a pass around exchange!


----------



## jedy617

kman94 said:


> Hey I totally understand. I definitely have a newer account. I did just participate in the Living Steel pass around from @thebradleycrew which that knife was valued at $850. Hopefully he can vouch for me.
> I am also the owner of Northside Cutlery in Chicago if that helps at all too. If needed I do have a few things at the store that I would consider in a pass around exchange!


Oh nice, didn't know you were on a previous passaround. Will add you to the list


----------



## kman94

jedy617 said:


> Oh nice, didn't know you were on a previous passaround. Will add you to the list


No worries! I can't wait to see this thing, I've had my eye on his stuff for some time now.


----------



## jedy617

Well looks like no one is gonna get to try it at this rate. It is lost in the ether. USPS better stop messing around and do something, I'm going to be pissed if it's lost for good.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

jedy617 said:


> Well looks like no one is gonna get to try it at this rate. It is lost in the ether. USPS better stop messing around and do something, I'm going to be pissed if it's lost for good.


What absolutely terrible news. Hope it gets found soon!


----------



## JayS20

I don't ship stuff before Xmas because of this.
I'm sure it will reappear. Best of luck


----------



## jedy617

JayS20 said:


> I don't ship stuff before Xmas because of this.
> I'm sure it will reappear. Best of luck


Yeah I thought close to 20 days out would be safe, guess not


----------



## JayS20

jedy617 said:


> Yeah I thought close to 20 days out would be safe, guess not


It seems it got worse. Sold a knife beginning of December with premium Express and premium payment, so "super fast shipping".
Went to Brazil then back to Europe, Portugal, and again to Brazil


----------



## timebard

jedy617 said:


> Well looks like no one is gonna get to try it at this rate. It is lost in the ether. USPS better stop messing around and do something, I'm going to be pissed if it's lost for good.


Serious bummer, I was hopeful the lack of tracking updates was just a minor delay with the holiday rush but seems like it's off the grid. Fingers crossed that it resurfaces!


----------



## timebard

Good news/bad news time... the knife reappeared on my doorstep this morning. Unfortunately it arrived tipped despite the large and sturdy-feeling case. It lost maybe 5mm of edge length:


----------



## jedy617

timebard said:


> Good news/bad news time... the knife reappeared on my doorstep this morning. Unfortunately it arrived tipped despite the large and sturdy-feeling case. It lost maybe 5mm of edge length:
> 
> View attachment 215001
> 
> View attachment 215002


Noooo I thought the case would be perfect along with some padding and the box. Oh well. You're free to sharpen it of course and reprofile. Sorry about that


----------



## ethompson

Not sure if there was also an edge guard or something, but I could see a very thin tip snagging on that fluffy interior as the knife gets jostled and snapping that way. Probably worth adding a cardboard saya for next stops if something similar isn’t already in there.


----------



## jedy617

ethompson said:


> Not sure if there was also an edge guard or something, but I could see a very thin tip snagging on that fluffy interior as the knife gets jostled and snapping that way. Probably worth adding a cardboard saya for next stops if something similar isn’t already in there.


I forgot if I added a plastic one or not. I remember trying but I did not have a plastic one that fit fully. Thought I would be safe with the big case, now I know


----------



## timebard

jedy617 said:


> I forgot if I added a plastic one or not. I remember trying but I did not have a plastic one that fit fully. Thought I would be safe with the big case, now I know


It was in an edge guard that's shorter than the blade length, so the tip and heel were exposed. I expect the tip is somewhere in the case lining. To prevent any further damage I'll donate a larger edge guard when I send it on.


----------



## jedy617

timebard said:


> It was in an edge guard that's shorter than the blade length, so the tip and heel were exposed. I expect the tip is somewhere in the case lining. To prevent any further damage I'll donate a larger edge guard when I send it on.


Appreciate it. Yeah I remember I didn't have a large enough guard so I put it on the tip portion. Must have slid around


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I am not part of this pass around but I started vacuum sealing all knives that I shipped in the past year. I think it works really well, stops small damage like this and keep knives from rusting.


----------



## timebard

First impressions time - used it for a quick dinner prep last night. Like my last Isasmedjan, it has an unusual weight distribution that makes it feel heftier than you'd expect for the weight and spine thickness. I did a little side by side test with my trusty Kipp WP and while it weights 20g less, you'd swear it's the other way around from how the Isas feels in use. Aggressive (but not extreme) forward balance and a somewhat unique feel in hand relative to most of my collection. 

It's a good cutter, came shaving sharp so didn't touch it up, despite losing the very tip the front end is still great for fine work. Minced shallot and garlic and was very pleased. I did feel a little wedging/stiction further back in some mushrooms, not sure if this is caused more by the grind or finish. Profile is good in the sense that I didn't really notice it. Overall a really nice knife and quite good performer, although in terms of balance and feel in hand it's pretty different from what I usually gravitate to.


----------



## jedy617

The handle is also very long and thin so maybe it's also playing into that feel that you aren't used to


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Just went over and got this from @timebard. Can’t wait to use it! I can tell from the balance and profile that I’ll get along well with it, even if it’s got that sad tip damage. I’ll give her a little touch up on the edge to feel the steel and get her back to shaving. Stay tuned for my report!


----------



## jedy617

Nice, enjoy her! Also whoever gets it, if you are confident feel free to fix the tip damage and reprofile a bit. I trust you guys


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

She’s a beaut! What a patina monster. Stripped on an 4K and leather lightly and brought it back to a great edge. Overall impressions so far is I like the F&F tons. This is a comfy knife. Also dig the profile a lot. Great push cutter. I was also impressed with the performance of the tip despite its lack of tip. Great performer that looks great doing it. As a note, I wish this was a heavier knife. I feel like everything about it wishes it had a bit more weight behind it. But then again, I like heavier knives. When comparing to my migoto blue 1 wide bevel (which is a similar weight) I feel like that grind on the migoto is a bit thinner and moves through product better (of the stuff I’ve cut so far). It’s absolutely a sweet knife though. I would definitely hit up Jonas for a heavier version of this. The apex ultra seems like a really nice balance of characteristics as well. Nice bite, good refinement, and I’m guessing it’ll hold its edge life well too.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Gonna send it off tomorrow. Fun knife and I stick to my initial impressions. Couple more patina pics because…. Why not? It’s a beautiful knife.


----------



## mc2442

Holy crap is that a beautiful patina


----------



## T85

Is there a spot left?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Waiting for next participant to send address. Might have to wait for Monday but I will not use the knife over the weekend to avoid any further wear on the blade.


----------



## jedy617

T85 said:


> Is there a spot left?


No offense but why don't you guys just read the post...you are the third person asking to get in after you can see it's been past 10 people.... c'mon guys. I hate saying no to people.

"I'm limiting the pass around to 10 people depending on demand, USA only."

I really wanted to limit this to a smaller group, to minimize wear, and to get it back in a reasonable time period. It's been 1 month and so far only 2 people have used it (that being said it was USPS fault that it was a week or so late.)

But fine, I don't like to say no to people. You can join but please no more guys, I really said 10 for a reason.


----------



## jedy617

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Waiting for next participant to send address. Might have to wait for Monday but I will not use the knife over the weekend to avoid any further wear on the blade.


You're free to use it as much as you like mate


----------



## T85

jedy617 said:


> No offense but why don't you guys just read the post...you are the third person asking to get in after you can see it's been past 10 people.... c'mon guys. I hate saying no to people.
> 
> "I'm limiting the pass around to 10 people depending on demand, USA only."
> 
> I really wanted to limit this to a smaller group, to minimize wear, and to get it back in a reasonable time period. It's been 1 month and so far only 2 people have used it (that being said it was USPS fault that it was a week or so late.)
> 
> But fine, I don't like to say no to people. You can join but please no more guys, I really said 10 for a reason.


Thank you! I apologize I should have read more carefully before asking. I do appreciate the opportunity


----------



## T85

jedy617 said:


> No offense but why don't you guys just read the post...you are the third person asking to get in after you can see it's been past 10 people.... c'mon guys. I hate saying no to people.
> 
> "I'm limiting the pass around to 10 people depending on demand, USA only."
> 
> I really wanted to limit this to a smaller group, to minimize wear, and to get it back in a reasonable time period. It's been 1 month and so far only 2 people have used it (that being said it was USPS fault that it was a week or so late.)
> 
> But fine, I don't like to say no to people. You can join but please no more guys, I really said 10 for a reason.


And Happy New Year!


----------



## jedy617

T85 said:


> Thank you! I apologize I should have read more carefully before asking. I do appreciate the opportunity


Nah you're good I'm not mad at all I'm just like...come on people!

You are on the list. Happy new year


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Officially on its way out to @thebradleycrew 
Thanks for letting me try out Jonas’ work! He’s been on my radar for quite some time and it was fun!


----------

